# I think I'm finally going to get a job!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have been unemployed for a full year since I graduated with a bachelor's degree. Some of you might have read about how I applied to a legal position at a huge law firm. A friend of mine (one of my few) works there, and he gave me the referral to the job (it wasn't advertised anywhere). I was elated when I got the interview, and while very nervous (and with a sweaty forehead), I seemed to do well enough in the interview.

Now I found out that I am the top candidate for the job, and I might even get an offer today or tomorrow! When I was told I was the top candidate, I just had to act calm on the phone. It was tough. 

I felt like I floated off the ground after the call ended. I immediately called my mom and siblings (3). 

I'm quite nervous about relocating and getting used to a big city (Cleveland), but I'm going to use this recent success to my advantage and have a smooth relocation!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!! :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I would have updated sooner, but my dad's computer died for awhile.

I have officially landed the job! I even went to Cleveland and secured an apartment! I'm moving in July 1!

This is all very exciting for me, especially since I have been unemployed for over a year now. Living with my parents for the whole time has been challenging, yet comforting. It's definitely time for me to break away though and become much more independent. I love being independent, so I'm looking forward to learning how to survive on my own. 

I lived on my own, in a sense, in college. This experience will involve more independence though since I'll be responsible for all my bills now.

I know there is one other SAer here from the Cleveland area. Any others???


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

congratulations, thats amazing!! i hope you like your new job and everything goes well ;-)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thank you so much, QuietCoral. It means a lot! 

I'll be really taking on my SA head-on in Cleveland. I'm extremely confident that I can significantly reduce (if not eliminate) the SA that annoys me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ardrum,

That is truly wonerful - congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Believe it or not, my first job offer was with the NASA John Glenn Research Center (next to Hopkins Arpt)! It was about nine months after I graduated. Unfortunately, in the state of depression I was in (December 1999), I didn't take the job. It was a contract for a year. It was too much of a move for me (3 1/2 hours by car - I live between Dayton and Cincinnati). 

I would say, take the job - you will have your family and SAS to help you out!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hope you get the job! :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Adam!! You'll do great because you're smart and you beat out all those others. I'm in Columbus and love going to Cleveland for baseball games, the Cuyohoga Valley National Park, etc. Congratulations again fellow Buckeye.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That's so great, congratulations! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

that's a big step, congrats!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations on getting the job! All the best tto you when you move...only a few days away!!! :boogie


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Moving on Sunday!! I'm having a little trouble sleeping in the mornings due to some rising anxiety, which isn't SA-related. I think a lot of it is excitement-based though too. I'll be relieved when the big move is complete. 

After I get my internet up at my new home, I might share the story in a new thread.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the job and the move! :yay 

I was following your story in The Work Place thread and came here to see how it all turned out. 

Good for you!


----------



## Jaded_Jester (Sep 16, 2006)

That's incredible! Good for you and congratulations! 

Hope you had a smooth move


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

!!whoop whoop boing boing boing boing!!!









Ross


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

that is so great ardrum! Congrats on landing the job!! :boogie


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats. Don't concern with the pre-moving anxiety... last time I moved long distance, I couldn't sleep hardly the few days before moving, and up to the moving day I was getting really agitated and nervous. The actual move, despite the exhaustion, was quite relaxed and positive. This should all go well for you. Just take your time, one day at a time, be patient, try your best, and all shall be well. Dont let setbacks ruin it either... some snags may show up but it's just part of the process. Take care; I give my best wishes!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm theres a special emoticon that I believe is reserved only for this thread ... now where is it ... hmmmm .... ah yeah:










WOW!! Well done on the new career!

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Quick update: It's July 11, and I still don't have my internet up yet!!

I started work on July 9, and it has been very challenging. I am obviously intimidated by the enormous set of information I will need to eventually master. On the other hand, I am being courageous by taking everything one step at a time (and one day at a time). 

On my first day, I was introduced to my department by my supervisor in a meeting room with about 15 people there having lunch. This is obviously an intimidating event for someone with SA, but I just hung in there despite my anxiety. I'm focusing on DOING rather than AVOIDING situations that cause me anxiety. Every day has been a tough challenge, but I'm convinced I will grow to be more comfortable, even in such an enormous working environment (>800 employees).


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats really cool ardrum i'm glad it is working out for you! as time goes on you will wonder what ever made you so nervous about starting this new job. they are always overwhelming in the beginning even for non-sa'ers but it will get easier and you will learn how to do everything and then it will just be an everyday thing. good luck and congrats!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

QuietCoral said:


> Thats really cool ardrum i'm glad it is working out for you! as time goes on you will wonder what ever made you so nervous about starting this new job. they are always overwhelming in the beginning even for non-sa'ers but it will get easier and you will learn how to do everything and then it will just be an everyday thing. good luck and congrats!


Yesterday, after work, there was a catered event that provided free food and wine. I wasn't going to go (it's hard to not avoid EVERY social event in a day), but my friend (who referred me for this job) convinced me to go with him. Since I know him, it was a lot less intimidating to go. They had excellent food, and I had a glass of Shiraz. I talked with a few new people there as well. I still feel somewhat like a freak at this firm (I keep obsessing over whether my attire (tie/shirt/pants) is being properly worn), but once again, I'm not dwelling on such thoughts. Today is my 4th day, and I'm hoping to start getting some decent assignments soon.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

congrats for getting so far! I remember some of your postings a while back and one even under a thread I started about being unemployed....just wanted to say keep up the positive attitude you've had throughout the search and you're right, keeping in mind to take it one step at a time helps a lot :yes 

I'm going to start a new job myself soon and i'm incredibly nervous after having been out of work for a while. The only thing I can think of to stave off the stress is to work out like a mad man and to keep meds at hand for those special sa moments..lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: I think I'm finally going to get a job!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fraidycat said:


> congrats for getting so far! I remember some of your postings a while back and one even under a thread I started about being unemployed....just wanted to say keep up the positive attitude you've had throughout the search and you're right, keeping in mind to take it one step at a time helps a lot :yes
> 
> I'm going to start a new job myself soon and i'm incredibly nervous after having been out of work for a while. The only thing I can think of to stave off the stress is to work out like a mad man and to keep meds at hand for those special sa moments..lol


Congrats for the new job!!!!! :clap:

I've been told that people in my position sometimes aren't very comfortable with it until after a year of service!! There is a LOT to learn, but I'm going to really learn that it's okay to not know everything about your job at all times. Just do your best with what you do know, make yourself ask questions, and try your damnest to do your best.

I've also been very friendly with everyone I've encountered. Of course, I'm still nervous and a bit awkward, but I don't let such perceptions stop me from genuinely trying to be nice while putting in 100% effort.

I'm almost through two weeks of my job now, and I'm only slightly more clear concerning what I'll be doing. It seems I can really grow with this position to the point where I'd almost be doing what the lawyers are doing.

I still can't believe I'm working in a building with about 250 lawyers, but I look forward to the easing of my intimidation, one week/month at a time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sorry for double post, but I had to add this...

Today we had a 90 minute seminar that involved a speaker giving a power point presentation. All the legal/business terminology regarding transactions and real estate and checklists was a bit overwhelming. She then asked us (maybe... 15-20 of us) questions, and nobody was really volunteering. She did the dreaded, "Well, I'll just pick on someone then." Hahah, I HATE that!! I had the excuse that I was new, but I luckily didn't have to say anything since she picked other people. WHEW!

Hahah, I'm hanging in there still! Hey, at least we got free cookies.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooh, cookies! Yum!

Really, I'm glad you're so excited about your new job and just sort of going with the flow. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: I think I'm finally going to get a job!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Veggie1 said:


> Ooh, cookies! Yum!
> 
> Really, I'm glad you're so excited about your new job and just sort of going with the flow. :yes


There's someone near my age on my floor with the same job title, and she seems quite nice. I'm hoping to become more acquainted with her so that I can have another ally to whom I can ask silly work questions. It will probably take time since I only tend to get a friend after a LONG time of being around someone, but I'm fairly confident I can befriend her at some point.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a good idea.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yesterday was a long day. Not because I had a lot to do, but because I literally had NOTHING to do after watching the last of my training videos (1 hour). While some people might find this to be a nice situation, I was bored out of my mind. I'm going to start proactively asking people if I can help them out. Of course, I fear that they'll be bothered by my asking, or I'll get some assignment in which I'll have to bother them with a lot of questions, but the alternative (sitting around trying to think of ways to keep busy) is unbearable.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Yesterday was a long day. Not because I had a lot to do, but because I literally had NOTHING to do after watching the last of my training videos (1 hour). While some people might find this to be a nice situation, I was bored out of my mind. I'm going to start proactively asking people if I can help them out. Of course, I fear that they'll be bothered by my asking, or I'll get some assignment in which I'll have to bother them with a lot of questions, but the alternative (sitting around trying to think of ways to keep busy) is unbearable.


It's really conscienscous (sp?) to offer. The worst they can say is no I don't...
I think you're doing really well. It takes EVERYONE weeks to settle into a new job and you have to ask questions to learn. I tend to ask a lot of questions and worry as I care, whereas a lot of people will just slack off where they can and not do as good a good in the long term.
I've struggled with sleep. I worked in a temp job for a week and I've been waking up early every day worrying.
It takes people a while to settle in and make friends, and find that person to ask the stupid questions. That's perfectly normal. Good luck.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

shy_chick said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was a long day. Not because I had a lot to do, but because I literally had NOTHING to do after watching the last of my training videos (1 hour). While some people might find this to be a nice situation, I was bored out of my mind. I'm going to start proactively asking people if I can help them out. Of course, I fear that they'll be bothered by my asking, or I'll get some assignment in which I'll have to bother them with a lot of questions, but the alternative (sitting around trying to think of ways to keep busy) is unbearable.
> ...


Thanks for your input. I talked to a paralegal this morning, and she has something I can help her with this afternoon. I had nothing until lunch though. I suppose this is fairly typical at first though.

For lunch today, I went out with a friend of my friend who works here. She works here as well, and it was a pleasant time. She doesn't work in my department though, and she's actually leaving for law school in a week. Still, it was a lunch break well spent. I'm glad I took the initiative to ask her if I could tag along to where she was going.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

On the getting on with people front:
It does always help smiling, and/or saying friendly comments like "have a nice weekend, and how was your weekend" that are fairly polite but short when you bump into people.
I've found sometimes if I say hi, or make a comment to someone they are friendlier the next time I see them.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: I think I'm finally going to get a job!!!!!!!!!!!!*



shy_chick said:


> On the getting on with people front:
> It does always help smiling, and/or saying friendly comments like "have a nice weekend, and how was your weekend" that are fairly polite but short when you bump into people.
> I've found sometimes if I say hi, or make a comment to someone they are friendlier the next time I see them.


Yes, I've done fairly well with the little small talk comments like that. Comments like those are easy to make (compared to elaborate conversations), and they show you at least have friendly intentions. A lot of times, I end up making friendly chit-chat only because I would feel MORE anxious/awkward if I avoided eye contact or said nothing.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: re: I think I'm finally going to get a job!!!!!!!!!!!!*



shy_chick said:


> On the getting on with people front:
> It does always help smiling, and/or saying friendly comments like "have a nice weekend, and how was your weekend" that are fairly polite but short when you bump into people.
> I've found sometimes if I say hi, or make a comment to someone they are friendlier the next time I see them.


I agree with shy_chick. It helps when you smile and talk politely. Folks tend to be friendlier the next time you meet them.

Congratulations on your new job! You will be a success. You have shown the right attitude. Your willingness to help folks instead of just sitting around. Your anxiety will decrease once you have more exposure.

My first three month on the job was nerve wracking due to my SA. After 3-4 months, I became myself. I still had problems with making presentations or talking to my boss' boss. That was due to SA which I did not know I had.

Great going. Real happy for you.


----------

